# Fun day of fluking in Long Island Sound, NY



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

Black Hole Taifun-V worked for fluke on the Celtic Quest yesterday.









Did it work better than other lures ? No.
Before the trip, I felt taifun-V might be a little bigger for fluking in shallow water. We fished mostly only 10 - 20 ft water and many could use very light bucktails as it was calm. 
I am a believer that lighter, smaller bucktail/jig get more hit from fluke as long as you can hold bottom with them.

I still lost many fluke even I used bigger hooks for Taifun-V jig.
It seems my hook setting timing was off. Lots of big fluke move into around Nantucket Island and Martha's Vineyard Sound in two weeks and I'll continue to test the jigs intensively for big fluke soon.

Here is a brief report of the Celtic Quest fluke trip yesterday.

Condition was great. We had outgoing tide with zero wind. 
You could use as light bucktails/jigs as you wanted.
There were lots of fluke landed in the morning though keeper ratio was not great(19.5 inches).

Guys who use very light bucktails like spro got lots of hit though the hookup ratio was not great.

It is interesting to observe that second hook (with teaser and without teaser) one or two feet above bucktail.jig got much more hit than bucktail/jigs themselves.

It was a fun day fluking with many old friends.

Harvey's collection. He simply makes the best custom bucktail teasers.
There is no peer.



























Harvey won the pool with 7 lb 10 oz nice fluke.









I used Harvey's sand eel pattern teaser which resulted in two keepers.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)

We had about 40 keepers for 30 fishermen. Just imagine how many fluke they caught and released to get 40 keepers. We had good action all day long.




























Here are bucktails/jigs they were using.


----------



## ksong (Jun 30, 2004)




----------



## the hook (Aug 8, 2011)

Great pics as usual Kil....they don't know jigs in Tx, just gigs.....like your posts here and the Barn...keep on fishin, like I gotta tell ya that....


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp (Jul 19, 2011)

You the man Kil!! Nice pictures for sure!! FISH ON Buddy!!!


----------

